# Tivo Edge, Not a Glowing Review



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

TiVo Edge review: A once-great DVR in decline

Tech Hive was not impressed.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

TiVo is the worst DVR on the planet, except for all the others.

-Winston Churchill


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

kpeters59 said:


> TiVo is the worst DVR on the planet, except for all the others.
> 
> -Winston Churchill


Is that an actual quote?

-Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I was paraphrasing...

-KP


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kpeters59 said:


> TiVo is the worst DVR on the planet, except for all the others.
> 
> -Winston Churchill


I think the exact quote is "TiVo is the worst CableCARD DVR on the planet, except for all the others."


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I think the exact quote is "TiVo is the *world* CableCARD DVR on the planet, except for all the others."


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


>


corrected


----------

